# How do we get our Profile Cover Photos in our messages?



## Kurisutaru (Mar 17, 2013)

I just noticed my Profile Cover Photo isn't being shown in my messages. Is this true for everyone? If so, does ENWorld plan to change this anytime soon?


----------



## Morrus (Mar 17, 2013)

Your profile cover photo only appears in your profile. You're probably referring to your avatar?  You can set that here.


----------



## Kurisutaru (Mar 17, 2013)

Thank you Morrus for helping me out.

Thought if I may be so bold as to ask, how did you get your avatar to be 100 x 100 pixels?


----------



## Morrus (Mar 17, 2013)

Kurisutaru said:


> Thought if I may be so bold as to ask, how did you get your avatar to be 100 x 100 pixels?




By making the website.


----------



## Kurisutaru (Mar 17, 2013)

Do you mean you made this website (aka EN World)?

If so, would you please consider upping the pixel / KB size limit to avatar pictures?

I mean no offense but it seems awfully unfair that certain people get bigger avatars than others (even if they did contribute to this site's envelopment).


----------



## mudbunny (Mar 22, 2013)

Kurisutaru said:


> Do you mean you made this website (aka EN World)?




Being the owner has its privileges.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 22, 2013)

Kurisutaru said:


> I mean no offense but it seems awfully unfair that certain people get bigger avatars than others (even if they did contribute to this site's envelopment).




Yeah, I'm not sure I'd ever associate the phrase "awfully unfair" with something as trivial as avatars.  There are many awfully unfair things in this world, but avatars on a little D&D messageboard ain't one of 'em!


----------



## Kurisutaru (Mar 22, 2013)

> Being the owner has its privileges.




Is making sure we all get worse avatars then then owner one of those privileges? Cause if so, I'll go to a message board where the owner isn't like the top-hated guy in a tuxedo from the board game monopoly.



> Yeah, I'm not sure I'd ever associate the phrase "awfully unfair" with something as trivial as avatars. There are many awfully unfair things in this world, but avatars on a little D&D messageboard ain't one of 'em!




All I'm saying is I can't seem to upload a 100x75 pixel image because it just happens to be 2.3 KB larger than the allowed amount yet the admins get to have bigger and better avatars. It might not be "awfully" unfair dude but it's still unfair.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 22, 2013)

Kurisutaru said:


> Is making sure we all get worse avatars then then owner one of those privileges? Cause if so, I'll go to a message board where the owner isn't like the top-hated guy in a tuxedo from the board game monopoly.




I'm sorry to hear that you feel that way.


----------



## Fiddleback (Mar 22, 2013)

This is sort of along the lines of coming to my house and telling me that my favorite chair is unfairly making me too comfortable.


----------



## Nikosandros (Mar 24, 2013)

Fiddleback said:


> This is sort of along the lines of coming to my house and telling me that my favorite chair is unfairly making me too comfortable.



But it _is_ unfair. If you cared about being fair, you'd cross the US, swim across the Atlantic and the Mediterranean and bring me your chair so that I could also be comfortable.


----------



## Fiddleback (Mar 24, 2013)

Nikosandros said:


> But it _is_ unfair. If you cared about being fair, you'd cross the US, swim across the Atlantic and the Mediterranean and bring me your chair so that I could also be comfortable.




Presumably all while having said chair tied to my back.  Thank goodness I can tolerate a little petty unfairness.


----------



## mudbunny (Mar 25, 2013)

Kurisutaru said:


> Is making sure we all get worse avatars then then owner one of those privileges? Cause if so, I'll go to a message board where the owner isn't like the top-hated guy in a tuxedo from the board game monopoly.




Really? I have seen many people leave these forums because they do not like the strict moderation or because they are obviously biased against/for 3.x/4E/Pathfinder (usually all at the same time by different people), but this is the first time I have seen because of the size of avatar.



> All I'm saying is I can't seem to upload a 100x75 pixel image because it just happens to be 2.3 KB larger than the allowed amount yet the admins get to have bigger and better avatars. It might not be "awfully" unfair dude but it's still unfair.




Most modern graphiocs programs (like Paint.Net or GIMP) will allow you, when you save an image, to adjust the settings. If you do that, just decreasing some of the settings (while not touching the size) *should* allow you to keep the avatar you want with only a small loss in quality.


----------

